# Ist meine Festplatte kaputt? (genauer Fehlerbericht liegt bei)



## wingo80 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe den Release Candidate von Windows 7 nun seit einiger Zeit bei mir laufen. Beim Boot erhalte ich nach dem animierten Windowslogo und vor dem Einlog-Screen die Meldung, dass einige Partitionen auf "Consistency" getestet werden müssen. Der PC versucht dieses, bricht aber jedesmal erfolglos ab, weil er die Partition nicht bearbeiten kann. (Unbekannter Fehler, der durch neue Software verursacht wurde.)

Tools (wie Seagate Tools, HDTune, etc.) finden aber keine Fehler auf den Partionen. Nur CheckDisk findet welche, kann diese aber nicht reparieren. Hier die Fehlermeldungen im Einzelnen:

Für C:\ (dieser Fehler wird allerdings nicht immer gefunden):

_______________-
-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
checkDisk will work now with drive: C:
C:\ Volume Label: , File System: NTFS
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
71936 file records processed.
File verification completed.
46 large file records processed.
0 bad file records processed.
2 EA records processed.
44 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
102156 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
71936 file SDs/SIDs processed.
Index $SII of file 9 contains 15 unused index entries.
Index $SDH of file 9 contains 15 unused index entries.
There are 15 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
15111 data files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
36424448 USN bytes processed.
Usn Journal verification completed.
The Volume Bitmap is incorrect.
Windows found problems with the file system.
Run CHKDSK with the /F (fix) option to correct these.
20479999 KB total disk space.
15460392 KB in 51248 files.
38260 KB in 15112 indexes.
Check Disk Callback: 26
174279 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
4807068 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
5119999 total allocation units on disk.
1201767 allocation units available on disk.
Check Disk: Finished OK
!!! Check Disk Found Problems with C:

The following drive(s) must be repair: " C:\"
Restart the PC for repair

Problem found with drive: C
________________


Hier noch der Fehler mit der Partition H:, der allerdings immer auftritt:

____
-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~-~
checkDisk will work now with drive: H:
H:\ Volume Label: Page File, File System: NTFS
Volume label is Page File.
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
Incorrect information was detected in file record segment 28.
Incorrect information was detected in file record segment 29.
Incorrect information was detected in file record segment 30.
Incorrect information was detected in file record segment 31.
Attribute record (128, "") from file record segment 32
is corrupt.
Attribute record (128, "") from file record segment 33
is corrupt.
Attribute record (128, "") from file record segment 34
is corrupt.
256 file records processed.
File verification completed.
1 large file records processed.
Errors found. CHKDSK cannot continue in read-only mode.
Check Disk Callback: 32
Check Disk: Unable to Finish
!!! Check Disk Found Problems with H:


Problem found with drive: H
______


Was kann ich tun? Ist die Festplatte (beide Partitionen liegen auf der selben Festplatte) etwa kaputt und mir droht der komplette Datencrash? 

Viele Grüße,
wingo


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2009)

das kann ein defekt sein, es kann aber auch sein, dass die ja noch nicht endgültig fertige version von windows7 nicht mit deinem schon sehr alten system zurecht kommt und fehler zustande kommen, die nur wie ein HD-fehler wirken, aber sofwarebedingt sind.

am besten wäre, du schaust beim HD-hersteller mal nach - die bieten oft tools, um die platte in DOS, also vor dem booten, zu prüfen.

wenn deine HD so alt ist, wie dein PC zu sein scheint, wären altersbedingt ausfälle/defekte aber auch kein wunder.


----------



## wingo80 (18. Mai 2009)

Herbboy am 18.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ein defekt sein, es kann aber auch sein, dass die ja noch nicht endgültig fertige version von windows7 nicht mit deinem schon sehr alten system zurecht kommt und fehler zustande kommen, die nur wie ein HD-fehler wirken, aber sofwarebedingt sind.
> 
> am besten wäre, du schaust beim HD-hersteller mal nach - die bieten oft tools, um die platte in DOS, also vor dem booten, zu prüfen.
> 
> wenn deine HD so alt ist, wie dein PC zu sein scheint, wären altersbedingt ausfälle/defekte aber auch kein wunder.




Die Festplatte ist von Seagate und nagelneu. Ebenso die anderen Komponenten des Systems, die ich hier noch nicht die Muße hatte einzutragen. Die Win 7 Beta war auch installiert, ohne dass diese Fehler auftraten. Deshalb könnte es ja sein, dass an der Festplatte etwas nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Wildchild666 (18. Mai 2009)

also wenn die platte neu ist, du sie RICHTIG formatiert hast (kein quickformat) und du bekommst auch nur den hauch einer fehlermeldung, dann tausch sie um.

sowas kann sich ausweiten, gerade wenn es um sektorschäden geht. also mach den problemen lieber früher als später ein ende 

/edit : sehe gerade, dass du mit windows 7 getestet hast. ich würde prinzipiell niemals mit einer in der beta befindlichen betriebssystemsoftware meine platte testen. bau sie einfach mal in ein anderes system ein und check sie da nochmal durch


----------

